# Puppy introduction and help with name....



## dsware86 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi,

I though I would introduce myself and our new puppy here. We are collecting our little boy next Saturday. My name is Dave and my wife is Jess. We have and 18 month old daughter as well. She is smitten with all the dogs in our family, both sets of her grandparents and her cousins have dogs too.

We took some pictures when we visited him last 









We are really struggling with names and find yourselves going in circles? Any name ideas would be great? 

It is hard predicting his coat as well, he is an f1b (cockapoo x poodle) but breeder says he has more spaniel than poodle in his coat. The others in litter were curlier, but there was also one who was much shorter hairs than our little boy? What do people think? I predict a long wavy coat?

Please help with the name, we want to commit to a name today...

Hopefully I did the photos correct as well...?


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

He is beautiful and you got the pictures right!

Any clue on the kind of name you are leaning towards? When I got my Zorro, I knew that it would be some kind of super hero/ Sci fi kind of name... For the inner geek in me ! 

The names that I was thinking at that time were : 
Neo
Obi Wan
Hawkeye
Solo
Yoda

But recently I have liked the name Pippin a lot. 

Best of luck with the new puppy and the names! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome.
Your little pup looks very sweet .
I would accept that the breeder is pretty good at predicting what sort of coat the pup ill develop, although with that cross you would think that he might develop a bit more wave. If it is really important to you what type of coat your dog will have and you really want a curly one then this might not be the one for you.
However if you are happy with a bright eyed, damp nosed, live wire of a pup with needle sharp teeth and a well developed sense of mischief this little one will suit you down to the ground.
I like Winston - then he can be Winnie the Poo


----------



## dsware86 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi, thank both for replying.

We are thinking more traditional names. But have considered Gizmo..

Some currently being debated are Benji, Wilson, Baxter, Stanley...

Coat isn't a major issue, only that we picked a cockapoo for it's longer low shedding coat. But have fallen in love with this boy no matter the coat.
He will definitely be mischief


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

He's beautiful. The name Radar comes to mind...I also like Godie--Gordon if he's naught. Best wishes. 🐶


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

I meant Gordie/Gordon.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

I had a Stanley. He was a gorgeous but bossy JRT (goes with the breed!). I like Baxter too.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He is gorgeous, I like Stanley for a handsome and serious looking boy like that.


----------



## Kirsty p (Dec 4, 2015)

Names on our list were:
Parker
Dexter
Ryder 
Lennox
Hendrix 
Chase
Rupert- which is what we went with. 

We found it harder picking a dog name than our children!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's very cute indeed. Out of the names you listed, I love Benji best.


----------



## dsware86 (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone, Baxter is my personal favourite but my wife loves Benji. She has also just suggested Elmo... But although I like that name, I can't quite see it in him. Just waiting for that name where we both say YES!

Maybe we will need to wait till we collect him, I just wanted that part sorted so he had a name for us to call him straight away.


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

He is beyond adorable. Reading the names you've listed my two favorite are Benji and Baxter. Benji being my first choice. You couldn't go wrong with any of the names though.


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

Favorite male dog names of mine: Griffin, Chance, Ogie, Bentley, and Houdini. Good luck finding something that suits your new little guy! And congratulations!

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

He is [email protected]! I like Wilson and Baxter. Also Finley (Finn), Griffin


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

He is totally stunning. I love the names Baxter and Stanley. Look foward to hearing about his home coming


----------



## suem56 (Nov 23, 2015)

He looks very similar to ours that we picked up today. We agonised over the name and settled on Dexter though I also like Archie, Seamus, Jackson, Ralph


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

I like Benji a lot. He looks like a Benji !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmmm I like Bentley, Baxter, Barclay, & benson!
All the B's


----------



## LittlePrivateEye (Sep 19, 2015)

He is a handsome young pup and looks like a little cocker spaniel puppy at our Puppy Party, he is called Milo, sounds really good when his name is called


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

very sweet little one! humm a name for boys.... Scamp, Copper, Baloo, Bolt, Boomer, Bruno, Chip, Duke, Gus, Meeko.
(my girls are Lady and Cricket (jiminy Cricket) ) so I kind of have a thing for disney names.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I think the name Jasper suits him because of his colour. Out of the names you provided though I like Stanley the best.


----------



## dsware86 (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone, some great name suggestions. We ended up going for Baxter in the end. We collected him today and he has been a right handful. He has just snuggled up in the crate ready for bed time.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah!! Baxter was one of my favourites, he looks gorgeous, keep those pictures coming!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He is adorable. A right handful you say? None of us believe you, he looks angelic.


----------



## dsware86 (Dec 27, 2015)

Haha. He is very angelic. He had a decent first night. Woke a few times for a wee and just needed to be settled back a his crate but was up at 5am this morning for a play and a poo.

The thing I'm finding hardest is he will go through spells of urinating every 30 seconds. Before I finish cleaning one up, he does another. Or if I manage to time it well and get him out in the garden to go, a minute after coming in he goes again... and then again. Is he marking his sent, or just a really small bladder? Should I be putting less water down?


----------

